# saying goodbye this morning-please think of me



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I am waiting for the vet to come and put our last cat Ollie to sleep and its unbearable He is the last of my little family Buster,Lulu(our dogs)Rigsby and Dougal (our cats) .Ollie has a tumour and it has grown so much in the last week.If you can send me a message I would be so grateful as I feel so alone


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

@Lulus mum

I am so sorry that it has come to this and that you are alone.Thinking of you, and hoping that you will be able to remember the good times soon.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Aw I am so sorry 
It's a very hard and upsetting time when they leave us. But you are doing the only thing that you can to stop his suffering . You are in my thoughts . Read your posts regular . And you gave me some comforting words when I had buster pts six months ago. Big hug to you X


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this . I am thinking of you and Ollie.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this. Although its the hardest and heart breaking thing we ever have to do, it is all the bravest and kindest thing to set them free from anymore pain and suffering. You are doing the right thing for Ollie which is what really matters. I know you have probably seen this because I have posted it before its something I found when I lost Daisy and it did help me see things from our beloved dogs and cats point of view.

*May I Go?*
May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say goodbye to pain filled days
and endless lonely nights?
I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?
I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and living light.

I want to go
I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day.
To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears
I'll not be far,
I promise that, and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go
Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you too,
that's why it's hard to say goodbye
and end this life with you.
So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today
_Written for a beloved pet & friend.by Susan A. Jackson

Thinking of you xx_


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thinking of you & Ollie & sending much love xx


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh I'm sorry  Thinking of you in this hard time. Just try to remember that it is the last act of kindness we can do for our pets and his pain will be no more.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor you, you must feel so very sad. It is awful to lose them, even when you know there will not be a miracle. RIP Ollie (XX)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope it wasn't too awful. 

So sad when we have to say goodbye


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have to say goodbye to your lovely Ollie. Thinking of you both today. No more pain for your dear boy xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry, its such an awful time and when its the last of a family of pets, its like the closing of a chapter of your life. You did the kindest thing for Ollie though I know that doesn't ease the pain. RIP dear Ollie xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ollie. It was the kindest thing to do. He is now at peace and will wait for the day when you will be back together.
xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you at this sad time, but you are doing what is best for Ollie because you love him. Lots of hugs. RIP Ollie.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news. My thoughts are with you & your precious boy xx

Sleep peacefully lovely Ollie xxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your messages. Ollie left us a week today -I held him as the vet gave him some sedation and then the last needle.I spoke to him and told him how loved he was and how Lulu and his 3 brothers were waiting for him at Rainbow Bridge.He struggled when the vet sedated him and the vet just told me to put him on the floor.. then he ran off,which upset me Then when the vet had given part of the last needle he struggled again and the vet had to stop.I held him on my knee after the vet left and it broke my heart again.We were going to have him cremated but I changed my mind.I kept him with me and he spent a last night in his bed near me and next day we buried him in the garden,near Lulu and Dougal and near to the chair where I like to sit and read. On Monday I went out doing a bit of gardening-(saying hello to the 3 of my babies as I worked),when I had awful chest pains.I went in and lay down and they went away .But 4 hours later they came back much worse ,felt sick and dizzy I was on my own and had to text my d in law to ring 999. A paramedic came and saw to me and then an ambulance took me to hospital.Came home 6 hours later,am okay but am having a C T scan soon just to check .I miss Ollie so much -he slept on the bed with me-would wake me up tapping my face. He followed me everywhere and we had little "chats"I would say"Where is my little chicken?" and he would come running.. He would sit on the computer chair and we would play "Waltzers"I know that His little "family" will be looking after him at Rainbow Bridge,where the big tumour that he had wont be there any more ,but I just wish he was here with me-even just for another day. Love you,little chicken xxxx mum


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry that things happened with Ollies passing that made it even more upsetting and maybe not as quite as
you had hoped. Things like this can happen sometimes, its happened with one or two of the five times I have had to make the decision with 4 dogs and my cat over the years. It can make it harder still and even more upsetting if you can ever believe that's even possible as it is the most heartbreaking and difficult decision you will ever have to make anyway. Rest assured knowing that you did it for the right reason, and that was to prevent any more pain and suffering for Ollie. I'm sure he knows that he was very much loved and his Mum did do it for the right reasons, and that was to protect him from anymore pain and suffering.

Am thinking of you at this sad and hard time, and hope that your tests will prove that there is nothing of concern to worry about regarding your own health.

May your spirit play forever free in sunshine at the bridge, with all your special friends who have gone before Ollie. x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry  I can only imagine how hard it must have been for you to say goodbye to your darling Ollie 
I hope though that you are okay and the chest pains are nothing serious - perhaps just stress from the past few days. Get well soon x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you've had such an awful and frightening time Lulus mum. I hope it was all stress related and you will be OK. Ollie's resting now with his pals. xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am heartbroken for you Lulus Mum. You clearly adored Ollie and you must miss him dreadfully. I hope that you are soon well again and that your pains are nothing too serious. Take care xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Ollie Run free at the bridge. xxx


----------

